# Homepage - lastest topics.....



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I notice today that when I go to the homepage I can no longer view the latest topics that have been posted, is this a temporarty glitch with the homepage or is this a permanent change? Personally I like reading what has been recently posted.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

On the homepage just like the forum, there's a link for "View posts since last visit". On the homepage it's right under your avatar in the upper right hand corner and it's on the right top of the forum. That's better than just the last 10 in general, where the link knows to show topics/posts since the last time you were on the site.

The recent posts really slowed down the homepage. You may notice how fast it loads now. We're looking some new code which will speed up the process.

FYI


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

OK, thanks for the reply, I understand your reasoning. :beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Sweet. Makes sense Chris.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Chris,

I hope you are able to put the recent posts back up either on the home page or a page just for that purpose. It is much easier to do a quick look at the latest posts. I have tried clicking on the 'posts since last visit' and I get a screen that say's they are not any new posts. I am on dialup and the home page opening a second or two faster is no big deal for me, but I am not up to speed on a lot of computer tricks either.

Great site and will support it when my dues are due. :beer:

Dale


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just curious, what browser and version are you running where the view recent posts doesn't work? If you don't know go to the top of the page under "help" and go down to "about".

Chris


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I am using aol 8.0 and I also tried IE 6.0


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

AOL wouldn't surprise me....IE works. Wait for a couple hours, then using IE come back to the site and try it. Every time you come to the site it stores a Session ID which is kind of like a cookie letting the forum know when you were here last.

I had no idea so many people relied on the home page topics....10 new posts can only take minutes some days so it's not really a great way to see what was missed


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

IE works! Showing only two post since my last visit though, I will monitor it and see how things go.

Thanks

I usually check out the pheasant forum, supporting members, and look at the other forum posts to see if something strikes my fancy. I am starting to get interested in coyote hunting after a crew of them starting howling about a 100 to 150 yards from me the other evening. That is the first time I have heard them here in NC. I also reload shotshells and do some pistol and rifle reloading also. Lots of stuff to keep me occupied on your website forums. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words...

And let me know if your real estate group ever grows tired of your Navica system so I can show you one better. 8) :beer:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Be glad to let you know if they decide to change. I could let you know who to contact and maybe you could come here and show them what they are missing. :beer:

Had lots of post when I went back to IE and clicked on the View Last Post Since button.

Thanks


----------

